# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Να προτιμήσω καρδινάλιο ή μάινα;

## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σας ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω ένα ωδικό πτηνό και είμαι νάμεσα στον καρδηνάλιο και την μάινα. Εσείς τι προτείνετε; Θα ήθελα να ακούσω την γνώμη σας.

----------


## arkas

Εγω αναμεσα σε αυτα τα 2 θα προτιμουσα την μαινα. Σπανια θα βρεις κατι καλο αναμεσα σε αυτα τα 2 παντως... 
Επισης απ' οσο γνωριζω ο καρδιναλιος ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερος, εχει 2πλασια τιμη. Οι τιμες για μαινα κυμαινονται απο 700-900Ε και για τον καρδιναλιο πανω απο 1500. Εδω μπαινει το ερωτημα γιατι να μην αγορασεις ενα πολυ καλο παπαγαλο και να προτιμησεις αυτα τα ειδη πτηνων? Διαβασε πληροφοριες και για τα 2 ειδη πτηνων, παρε εκτροφεις τηλεφωνο( δυσκολα να βρεις στον ελληνικο χωρο) και μαθε πραγματα που αφορουν την συμπεριφορα τους, τον χαρακτηρα τους κ.α. Ελπιζω να καταληξεις παντως καπου γιατι και τα 2 ειναι υπεροχα πουλια κατ' εμε.

----------


## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

Φίλε Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις πληροφορίες σου. Δεν γνώριζα πως ο καρδηνάλιος είναι τόσο ακριβός και για να τον αγοράσει κάποιος θα πρέπει να βάλει βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη.

----------


## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

(Άσχετο επί του θέματος), ξέρω κι ένα άτομο που είχε καρακάξα για πολύ καιρό και είχε κατορθώσει να την κάνει να μιλάει. Βέβαια αυτο υποστηρίζεται απο πολλούς, πως τα κοράκια εξημερώνονται και μιλούν.

----------


## panosg983

Καλησπερα Κωνσταντινε. Αρχες Δεκεμβρη ειχα επισκεφθει μια εκθεση που ειχε γινει στα Πατησια. Εκει ειδα πρωτη φορα Καρδιναλιους και επαθα πλακα. Το μονο που ξερω για τους Καρδιναλιους ειναι οτι εχουν εκπληκτικη εμφανιση και απο οτι μου εχουν πει οτι κελαηδουν ομορφα. Επισης ξερω οτι μολις μετακομισω σιγουρα θα παρω ενα ζευγαρι. Πριν κανα μηνα μου ειχε πει καποιος οτι πωλουσε ζευγαρι στα 700 ευρω (και τα 2 μαζι). Τι ιδιαιτεροτητες εχουν ως προς τη διατροφη (και τα 2 ειδη) αλλα και τη γενικοτερη φροντιδα τους δεν γωριζω. 
        Ξερω οτι δε σε βοηθησα πολυ και οτι οι αποψεις μου δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα τεκμηριωμενες αλλα... Καρδιναλιους

----------


## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

Φίλε Παναγιώτη είχα δει έναν κόκκινο καρδινάλιο σε ένα πετ σοπ και στην θέση των ματιών είχε μια μαύρη λωρίδα, περιττό να σου πω οτι ξετρελάθηκα απο την εμφανισή του.

----------


## arkas

Οι μαινες οχι απλα κελαιδουν αλλα μιμουνται ηχους με απιστευτη ευχερεια και μιλανε πολυ καλυτερα απο παπαγαλο, σχετικο ειναι βεβαια αυτο. Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα ημουν σε ενα πετ σοπ που ειχε μια μαινα και ενα καρδηναλιο. Ημουν καμποση ωρα γιατι ειχε πολυ κοσμο εκεινη τη μερα. Περναει ενα ασθενοφορο εξω απο το πετ σοπ και αρχισε ξαφνικα η μαινα να κανει ακριβως τον ιδιο ηχο με το ασθενοφορο. Παθαμε ολη πλακα. Απο την αλλη ο καρδιναλιος οση ωρα ημουν στο μαγαζι με τοσο κοσμο και φασαρια δεν εβγαζε αχνα. Βεβαια, ο καρδιναλιος σε εξωτερικη εμφανιση ειναι πολυ καλυτερος απο την μαινα, υπεροχο εντονο κοκκινο ενω η μαινα ειναι για να καταλαβουν οση δεν το ξερουν ειναι σαν τον κοτσυφα, ιδιο χρωμα- ιδιο μεγεθος πανω κατω... Γι' αυτο ολα ειναι σχετικα, με το τι θελει ο καθενας και το τι ''ζηταει'' απο το κατοικιδιο του. Και να σου πω και κατι, μην δινεις σημασια στις γνωμες του καθενος( μεσα και εγω) αλλα δωσε βαση στις πληροφοριες που σου δινει ο καθενας για να δεις τι σου κανει εσενα και μην επηρεαστεις και κανεις καποια κινηση που αργοτερα θα το μετανοιωσεις...   ::

----------


## ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

Φίλε Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλα αν αγοράσω κάποιον και δεν έχω τις απαιτούμενες γνώσεις γι' αυτούς τότε θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο για να τον συντηρήσω.

----------


## xXx

στο συγκεκριμένο section η συζήτηση αφορά τους παπαγάλους!κάθε θέμα που ανοίγει σε λάθος ''χώρο'' θα κλειδώνεται!

----------


## arkas

http://agroktima.the-petz.com/?cat=27

----------

